# Reason why I put off water changes



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)




----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

awsom dovii, he bite u or soemthing?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool fish.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I love doviis







Looks quite a bit like my male


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very good looking Dovii. Their personality alone is reason enough to dedicate a tank to this specie, imo


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I have 12 inch kamfa that draws blood every water change, I need the extension for my Python


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

armac said:


> I have 12 inch kamfa that draws blood every water change, I need the extension for my Python
> [snapback]1124735[/snapback]​


Or a big bucket for "time out"


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I want a dovii so bad even though I wasted an oppotunity some months ago.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice... i would also love to have a dovii


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

His Colors look striking!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet fish!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

there one hell of a fish...just got one my self


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks incredible


----------

